# Plz suggest new config.. (update on already referred config)



## xsreality (May 28, 2007)

Hello friends!

Two Months back, I had discussed here in this forum itself about upgrading my computer but due to some problems I could not buy the PC then... But now I have decided to upgrade my comp. I have a budget of 40k.

This was the configuration that I had finalized then. The prices quoted are 2 months old.


Intel C2D E6300 = 8.2k
Asus P5N-E SLI = 7.8k
Corsair 1GB DDRII = 5k
320GB SATA II = 3.85k
Samsung 17" 740N LCD = 9.9k
Good Grfx Card (?)
I would like to know if I should go with this configuration or suggest a better hardware within 40k.

Should I go for 17" or 19" LCD?

Also plz suggest a good grfx card... Comp will be used for gaming and multimedia so i need a decent grfx card.

Here is the link to the previous thread where this was discussed.

Thanks!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 28, 2007)

My Suggestions

Go for 19inch Widescreen, hardly price differnce  Also rather than 1GB corsair RAM for 5000. It would be much better to get 2GB Kingston RAM or 3GB Dynet RAM at same price


----------



## xsreality (May 28, 2007)

2GB Kingston for the same price? Really...? I didn't mention but it should be 667 MHz.. Not heard of Dynet..

By the way, I have no experience of buying hardwares on the net so if these are internet rates then its no use.. i usually buy from my vendor in Nagpur.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

go for 2gb not any more ...& all other choices r just fine.. have u considered amd their prices have been slashed


----------



## xsreality (May 28, 2007)

Wel.. i did check AMD's but their availability is a big question mark here in Nagpur. So will stick to C2D only... yes 2GB seems good.

Guys, plz suggest a grfx card too.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 28, 2007)

If you stick with C2D, go for E6320 instead of E6300 - better performance (4MB Cache) for similar price (8400 at Chennai Delta Peripherals). But IMHO, you should go for AMD X2 proccy and save cash in it for spending more on the gfx card since you are into gaming and multimedia...

Arun


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 28, 2007)

what is ur budget for gfx card? & cum on man if amd is so freely available at my place ranchi..then it will definetly be available in nagpur...& u should goo for amd athlon 64 x2 4600+ (rs 6000) performance is better than e6300 & for mobo go for msi k9nu neo v (3800...very good atx mobo ..check out digit review)


----------



## xsreality (May 28, 2007)

@ssk429

2 months back when i checked out the C2D's of Intel and AMD, I found that Intel was performing better and I had got recommendations for Intel... has this changed now? also the proccy and mobo u suggested... wud that allow me to play games like NFS Carbon?

My grfx card budget is arnd 5-6k.

@sakumar79
i will check out the E6320.. as yt I had only heard of E6(3,4,6,7)00...

@ssk29, as far as gaming and overclocking goes, Intel still beats AMD.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 28, 2007)

Intel beats AMD in overclocking, but for the same budget, I think AMD can beat Intel in gaming because it has better motherboards, and since it costs less to get AMD proccy+mobo pair than a Intel pair, you can get a better gfx card...

Arun


----------



## Edburg (May 28, 2007)

Choosing between intel and AMD now depends on if u overclock ur PC.AMD is cheaper,good price/performance ratio and good mobo available for cheap rates.Intel C2D is better performer but comes at a higher cost and good mobo is expensive but is tremendous value if overclocked.

So if u overclock i would suggest u go with E4300 for Rs.5200 as 4xxx series are easier to overclock with cheaper mobo and RAM as it has lower FSB speed and then spend the extra money u saved on better graphic card as u mentioned gaming.

And remember to choose good monitor,KB/Mouse,etc as these make a PC better to use.I went wrong in this dept. with my PC.


----------



## Who (May 28, 2007)

here is my pick for a good balanced key componets

Athlon 64 X2 4800+
EVGA 122-M2-NF59-TR
Kingstone 2 GB DDR 2 -667 mhz
GeForce 8800GTS 320MB
Logitech X-530 5.1 70W Speakers

pick the LCD,keyboard & mouse etc things as it suits you, but if you can get all the things mentioned above , (you can even go for a littile cheap motherbard if you want) , but i can assure you this rig can play most games on 1280 x 1024 with max settings.


----------



## xsreality (May 29, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Intel beats AMD in overclocking, but for the same budget, I think AMD can beat Intel in gaming because it has better motherboards, and since it costs less to get AMD proccy+mobo pair than a Intel pair, you can get a better gfx card...
> 
> Arun



No doubt AMD pairs are excellent in price/performance ratio but now C2D's have got good mobos to pair with.. and after going through a lot of reviews I decided on Asus P5N-E SLI. Though I have no intentions of using SLI feature anytime soon..



			
				Edburg said:
			
		

> So if u overclock i would suggest u go with E4300 for Rs.5200 as 4xxx series are easier to overclock with cheaper mobo and RAM as it has lower FSB speed and then spend the extra money u saved on better graphic card as u mentioned gaming.



I agree with u, E4300 is an excellent overclocker than E6300 but I am not an overclocking enthusiast so i wont be taking the proccy and straightaway get into overclocking.. i am thinking of doing that later. Though I might go for E4300 to accomodate a suitable grfx card..



			
				Edburg said:
			
		

> And remember to choose good monitor,KB/Mouse,etc as these make a PC better to use.I went wrong in this dept. with my PC.



Yes, and i think Samsung 19" Widescreen LCD's are as low as 12k?



			
				smit said:
			
		

> here is my pick for a good balanced key componets
> 
> Athlon 64 X2 4800+
> EVGA 122-M2-NF59-TR
> ...



What kind of config is that?  The mobo u mentioned has not got good reviews at all! And the grfx card you mentioned cost arnd 25k if i m not wrong? that's a bit too much 4 me!


----------



## Who (May 29, 2007)

xsreality said:
			
		

> What kind of config is that?  The mobo u mentioned has not got good reviews at all! And the grfx card you mentioned cost arnd 25k if i m not wrong? that's a bit too much 4 me!




 Lol no, yes it true that AMD X2 4800 + is not as powerful as a C2D but it comes cheaper , it perfomes good & in the end it saves money so you can buy a good card , also the graphics card costs around 17k & by choosing AMD X2 over C2D you will save a good 3k-4k over the mobo, also word of advise don't go for 1 GB of ram, GET 2 gb of ram. yeah you can you go for a good headphone or 2.1 speaks if you want.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

go for this mobo ...msi k9nu neo v

with ur limited budget it is best u go for amd athlon64 x2 4600+ or 4800+... & buy nvidia 8600gts or gt whichever suits ur budget


----------



## satyamy (May 29, 2007)

Guys my question is also the Same
My Friend need a PC
The PC with Booming Performance
he has Monitor 
HE needs a New PC excluding monitor to use his engineering Programme which need very big CPU & memory
so pls suggest me some good config

I am thinking of Intel Core 2 Duo (may be E6300 or higher) Pls tell me some good one with Price

& 2, 3 or 4 GB ram's Price
I have no idea for   in motherboard, so also pls suggest me a good motherboard may be intel or any one with good performance which support all the above CPU & RAM

that it
rest HDD, DVD, SMPS, Graphics Card -Rest i will find

Thanks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> Guys my question is also the Same
> My Friend need a PC
> The PC with Booming Performance
> he has Monitor
> ...



it would be better if u start a new thread...& also plz mention the budget


----------



## satyamy (May 29, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> it would be better if u start a new thread...& also plz mention the budget


ok
as you say
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58978


----------



## xsreality (May 29, 2007)

@smith & ssk_the_gr8
u both are suggesting AMD pairs with a high-end grfx card.. but wudnt it be better to go for Intel pair with a decent grfx card for a start... the grfx card can be changed later (DX10 cards are on the way anyway..). 

Coz I am sure I wont be changing my proccy+mobo for atleast 2yrs. So better get a good pair and also this ASUS mobo is quite feature-rich and i like it!

ok.. so here is the updated config...


Intel C2D E6300
Asus P5N-E SLI
Kingston 2GB DDRII 667
320GB SATA II
Samsung 19" Widescreen TFT (740BW)
XFX 7600GT

Plz give a tentative price list for the abv config... and plz dont quote net prices like ebay or others coz i m not buying on net.. preferably prices around Napgur.. i think Mumbai prices would be quite same..?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

hey ...xsreality....amd is coming out with its phenom processors in the next few months which is much better than C2D so...u cud go for amd thlon64 x2 4600+ or 4800+  and a high end gfx card now & update ur proccy later.


----------



## xsreality (May 29, 2007)

ssk.. man.. u hv put me in a dilemma! surely phenom processors will be costly when they will arrive..by the way what are they exactly? are they equivalent to quad core proccys? I dont think i would be able to upgrade my proccy+mobo so soon after buying!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

dude u cud wait for 6-9 months & then upgrade...then the prices will be down too ..& till that time u can have fun with ur high end gfx card
& amd phenom proccys r the successors of athlon ..they come as both quad cores & dual cores & give 40 % better performance than C2D


----------



## xsreality (May 29, 2007)

i was sure u wud come up with that now! but if i tell u my current config, u will force me more to upgrade! in anycase i have to upgrade.. Even the top-end grfx card will cry working with my current config.. i m sick of my pc... even my brain works faster than that!!! 

good.. but i dont want to keep on waiting for better things to come! by the way, u seem to be an AMD fanatic!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

here r a few good amd mobos all r asus
M2R32-MVP, M2N-E,
& check out this link *www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=101&l3=300



			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> i was sure u wud come up with that now! but if i tell u my current config, u will force me more to upgrade! in anycase i have to upgrade.. Even the top-end grfx card will cry working with my current config.. i m sick of my pc... even my brain works faster than that!!!
> 
> good.. but i dont want to keep on waiting for better things to come! by the way, u seem to be an AMD fanatic!


hey i am no amd fanatic

i was just trying  to get u the best deal........now its upon u to decide...if u'll wait for a few months & buy amd & then upgrade then u will be able to enjoy ur 2 years of computing ....but if ur not patient enough  then go for intel it will give u good performance for a year but then it'll be outdated..

so its ur choice...but ur intel config is good enough so go for it if u want to

ps- i was tryin to convince u to buy amd cuz im doin the same thing...waitin for the phenom proccys(they r also excellent overclockers) they will be out in august-september & they will be much better than C2D's...& one more thing all phenom proccy's wont be pricey..there will definetly be some proccy like the C2D e6300 & e4300

that is why i am sayin u should buy an athlon system now & upgrade to phenom later


----------



## xsreality (May 29, 2007)

well.. the reason i m not patient enuf is bcoz i hv got to upgrade.. and i believe this config will make me proud for atleast 18months! (now.. dnt say no!) 

hmm.. it seems that phenom proccys will be cool.. but i wont b able to wait for it nor upgrade to it so soon..

by the way, dis config is good enuf na?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

> ps- i was tryin to convince u to buy amd cuz im doin the same thing...waitin for the phenom proccys(they r also excellent overclockers) they will be out in august-september & they will be much better than C2D's...& one more thing all phenom proccy's wont be pricey..there will definetly be some proccy like the C2D e6300 & e4300
> 
> that is why i am sayin u should buy an athlon system now & upgrade to phenom later


that is why i am sayin u should buy an athlon system now & upgrade to phenom later

looks like u r not as patient as me...so let me say the words u want to hear..ur config is good enough & u can go for it


----------



## xsreality (May 29, 2007)

^^thanks! but can u tel me whether the new config i hv posted would fit in 40k..? 

damn! there is one more thing.. in the past 3 years i hv changed my SMPS atleast 4 times.. it always gives problems.. and stops working.. i hv UPS as well as inveter. i think my SMPS is of 350W.. plz suggest a good SMPS too! and how much watts it shud preferably be?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

u should get 500 watt zebronics diamond smps...they r costly (2500) so u could go for vip 500 watt smps which coost around 1000 theyr good enough but not as good as diamond

& i dont think u can get all the stuff in 40k
maybe u should skip the 19" tft & go for 17" benq fp71g+..it wud be better if u increased ur budget by 5k cuz wide screen 19" tft's r much better than 17"

have to go now ask all the questions u want to quickly ..

but u should find out the prices personally cuz they may have gone down since i last checked ....


----------



## xsreality (May 29, 2007)

ok.. i wil chk out whether Zebronics is available here.. 

well, i m open to inflating my budget to some extent but not by much.. yes i too desire a 19" and preferably WS if i can get it.. wil the XFX 7600 GT be gud enuf for 19" WS TFT's? Will the XFX 7600GS fit in the budget and maintain the standard of this configuration?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 29, 2007)

nope 7600gs will not maintain the standard  ..but it will fit in the budget

& 7600 gt is good enough for 19" WS tft

yaar u ask to many sawals come onto yahoo chat


----------



## xsreality (May 29, 2007)

well.. if u can list the prices of each hardware then it will be useful for me to verify it with what the vendor asks...


----------



## Who (May 29, 2007)

ok i have made a rig with price listings

Processor:- E6320 (4MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.7640
Motherboard:- MSI P965 Neo2 Rs.5600
HDD:- 120 GB SATAII Rs.2000 
RAM:-2 x Kingston 1 GB Rs.2100 =Rs.4200
Graphics Card:- Galaxy 8600GT 256MB Rs.8500 = can be overclocked to 716/860 with ease.
TFT:- BenQ 17'' FP71E+ Rs.8700   19" price is around 12k
DVD writer:- 20 X Liteon DVD writer Rs.1800
Speakers:- Creative SBS 2.1 Rs.1100
Cabinate :-Frontech Jupitar Rs.950
UPS:- APC 500VA Rs.1995

Total :- Rs.41,985

This is the round of price you will have to pay.

with this rig you can play every lastest game on 1024 x 769 or 1280x768 with max settings, should last for 14 months or more untill you will need a another upgrade with 2 GB RAM you are basically future proof in the ram department, with 8600 GT you can play some of the DX 10 games, i myself would go with the a good headphone instead of speakers & investing the money in a good soundcard but that's your call.


----------



## xsreality (May 30, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> Processor:- E6320 (4MB L2 cache 1.86Ghz 1066MHz FSB) Rs.7640
> Motherboard:- MSI P965 Neo2 Rs.5600
> HDD:- 120 GB SATAII Rs.2000
> RAM:-2 x Kingston 1 GB Rs.2100 =Rs.4200
> ...


I like ur config but there are a few questions.. Are MSI mobos good? The ASUS P5N-E SLI is less than 7k i think?  Also, 120GB is a bit less but well its ok. 

Is 4200/- retail price or wholesale price of 2GB Kingston RAM.. it is 667MHz na?

Grfx card seems good to me..

The Benq FP71E+ is a good gaming monitor but I am really wanting to go for 19" WS TFT's...

I already have Speakers and UPS so I can save my money there..



			
				smit said:
			
		

> with this rig you can play every lastest game on 1024 x 769 or 1280x768 with max settings, should last for 14 months or more untill you will need a another upgrade with 2 GB RAM you are basically future proof in the ram department, with 8600 GT you can play some of the DX 10 games


14 months is very good.. By additional 2GB u mean to say total of 4GB?

It is the DX10 cards that make me not buy a high-end grfx card at present.. i wud rather upgrade that to when DX10 cards are affordable?

Will I be able to play games like NFS: Carbon on XFX 7600GS ? (Rs. 5.8k)


----------



## Who (May 30, 2007)

xsreality said:
			
		

> I like ur config but there are a few questions.. Are MSI mobos good? The ASUS P5N-E SLI is less than 7k i think?  Also, 120GB is a bit less but well its ok.



The MSI one costs lot less but you can go with ASUS if you want.

here are the prices pick one :-

Intel P965 Express Chipset - 
Asus P5B-E Rs.8500 
Asus P5B DLX Rs.11500 
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 Rs.8800 
Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6 Rs.11800 
MSI P965 Neo2 Rs.5600 
MSI P965 Platinum Rs.9700





			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> Is 4200/- retail price or wholesale price of 2GB Kingston RAM.. it is 667MHz na?



Don't pay him more than 4.4k for the ram & yeah it is 667 Mhz





			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> The Benq FP71E+ is a good gaming monitor but I am really wanting to go for 19" WS TFT's...


BenQ 19'' FP92W Rs.11500 OR Viewsonic 19" VG1930WM - PICK ONE





			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> 14 months is very good.. By additional 2GB u mean to say total of 4GB?


nope, you won't need 4 gb ram till 2009 or later



			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> It is the DX10 cards that make me not buy a high-end grfx card at present.. i wud rather upgrade that to when DX10 cards are affordable?



8600 GT is an DX 10 card, also if we follow what microsoft says DX 10 games will give 20% more fps than the DX 9 counterpart, also 8600 GT is much better than 7600 GT for new games



			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> Will I be able to play games like NFS: Carbon on XFX 7600GS ? (Rs. 5.8k)



 with very low setting at 1024 x 768, NFS:carbon needs killer rig to play it with max settings only 8800 GTX can play the game on 1600 x 1280 with max settings with only fps like 40 -50 , so my bet it go with the 8600 GT.


also you will need a good SMPS , Cooler Master 500W SMPS Rs.2900 is good one , but you can go with Zebronics Pure Platinum 500W Rs.2100, again your call.


----------



## xsreality (May 30, 2007)

i will reply to you smit... but in the meanwhile i hv got a problem.. the ASUS mobos are not available here.. the vendor says only Intel mobos are available... can  plz suggest a good intel mobo.. ?


----------



## Who (May 30, 2007)

Intel D965RY Rs.5400 
Intel D965WH Rs.7000


----------



## xsreality (May 30, 2007)

ya ya i was checking the D965WH only but it seems it is nowhere near  the ASUS one..?


----------



## Edburg (May 30, 2007)

yeah intel mobos are no where near of 3rd party ones.especially as u tend to overclock later,dont ever go to intel mobos.

And glad u dint wait for AMD phenom because desktop phenom are set to launch only at Christmas and no one knows their real performance.So point in waiting.We saw what happened with Amd 2900 XT graphic card,after being 6 months late it never performed as well as the nvidia top end card.And if we start wating,we will be waiting forever as new and better prodducts will be always around the horizon.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> yeah intel mobos are no where near of 3rd party ones.especially as u tend to overclock later,dont ever go to intel mobos.
> 
> And glad u dint wait for AMD phenom because desktop phenom are set to launch only at Christmas and no one knows their real performance.So point in waiting.We saw what happened with Amd 2900 XT graphic card,after being 6 months late it never performed as well as the nvidia top end card.And if we start wating,we will be waiting forever as new and better prodducts will be always around the horizon.



hey hd 2900xt is a good card it is not performing becuz of driver problems ..once the new drivers r out it will perform better & for a 400$ card it performs really well

& phenom proccys will be out in september..check all the websites..& its performance is much better than C2D's u will know..if u do some research


----------



## kooldude (May 30, 2007)

U can get stuff shipped from www.theitwares.com .... i guess thats a better solution if u dnt get the stuff in nagpur


----------



## xsreality (May 30, 2007)

i hv no experience of buying h/w on the net.. so not very sure of the safety and other things of the h/w.


----------



## Edburg (May 31, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> hey hd 2900xt is a good card it is not performing becuz of driver problems ..once the new drivers r out it will perform better & for a 400$ card it performs really well



Yeah whatever but it was supposed to overturn the 8800GTX since it came 6 months late and should have properly tuned their drivers in that time period.And it does not perform well if AA/AF settings are used.One would expect to enable them at this card range.
And even the 8800GTS 640 MB is close to this price range.[/QUOTE] 


			
				ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> & phenom proccys will be out in september..check all the websites..& its performance is much better than C2D's u will know..if u do some research


Hey only the server versions of these will launch in Sep but desktop versions will be available only during Christmas said a AMD official.And there is no officail and legal benchmarks of these supposed proccies.Remeber the 2900XT was shown to blast the 8800GTX before it came and everyone expected it to do so but unfortunately it was not so.

And I am an AMD fan....mind u 

And lets not hijack this thread continuing with this....


----------



## xsreality (May 31, 2007)

oh I have no problem with above discussions.. its good for me too! Though I have no intentions for waiting for anything coz I need to upgrade my comp.. I will have my computer for an year or so.. after that I am sure I will be anywhere but my home.. So I want to enjoy games I love (NFS etc) before finally parting.. that's why waiting for something is out of the question.. whether its Sept. or Dec.!

ok friendz.. i went to one of the better dealers in my city.. and here is what the rates he gave me... plz tell whether they are fine and acceptable.
Intel C2D 6230 = Rs. 7360
ASUS P5N-E SLI = Rs. 6590
Kingston 2GB DDR2 667 MHz (2x1GB) = Rs. 4300
320 GB SATAII HDD = Rs. 4100
LiteOn DVD RW = Rs. 1725
19" ViewSonic WS TFT = Rs. 10900
Keyboard + Mouse (Logitech) = Rs. 740
Altec 2.1 Speakers = Rs. 1175
Grfx Card XFX 8500GT 256MB = Rs. 7850
*I have a doubt abt the grfx card.. is it good enuf? The vendor said that it is very cheap coz today is month-end.. 2mrw the price might increase.. so plz tel me whether grfx card is a gud bargain or not.. i hv to confirm or reject today itself.*

The total is coming out to be *Rs. 44540*.. which is a just a bit out of my budget.. but acceptable all the same.. stil if there is scope for compromise in any of the abv hardware then i m ready to do it.. 

Thanks!

*****I gather from the forum that 8500GT is not a gud enuf card for playing games but is gud for vista. From what I understand, waiting for the ATI DX 10 cards is a better option.. but rite now i need to buy a card which is least priced and which will help me play games like NFS Carbon at the best settings & graphics. So plz tell me such a card.*****


----------



## kooldude (May 31, 2007)

Yes go for 8600GT instaed it'll cost a bit more but then its all worth it, dnt go for 8500GT.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 1, 2007)

@xsreality..

if u want to play nfs carbon...go for gecube ati x1300xt....(it has gddr3 memory)
it will cost u around 3000-4000...go for it


----------



## xsreality (Jun 1, 2007)

just 3k? will it really be gud enuf? as gud as 8600GT?


----------



## Edburg (Jun 2, 2007)

xsreality said:
			
		

> just 3k? will it really be gud enuf? as gud as 8600GT?


nah cant be that powerful.
In older games,8600GT will be slightly more powerful than 7600GT but in newer shader intensive games like Supreme Commander and Stalker,it should equal to 7900GT ot 7950GT besides being Dx 10 compatible.

So for a gamimg PC,nothing less than 8600GT is recommendded.And if u overclock,it should reach close to 8600GTS and if u do this go for a well branded company like XFX.otherwise just zebronics or similar is enough for lowering the cost.


----------



## xsreality (Jun 2, 2007)

hmm.. but 8600GT costing around 9k is extending my budget a bit too much... no cheaper alternative to that? how long 8600GT will serve me before I will have to think of upgrading grfx card?


----------



## Edburg (Jun 2, 2007)

If u will play current and past games only at lower settings,go for a lower end card and upgrade later....but I dont like doing this.

As i told u,nothing less than 8600GT is recommended for gaming.If u can,try to cut costs on ur harddisk by reducing capacity,choosing a cheaper mobo like MSI Neo(i am not sure about these boards - read reviews before).And ask a few other vendors about the prices - the RAM prices appear to be about 400 higher.Alll thses may bring costs lower by about 2-2.5k which will be perfect to get 8600 instead of 8500 in ur budget.

Upgrading depends on u and how muych perfoirmance u feel is enough.But ur config will be nice for aboput 3 years i think.


----------



## gannu_rox (Jun 2, 2007)

Edburg said:
			
		

> Upgrading depends on u and how muych perfoirmance u feel is enough.But ur config will be nice for aboput 3 years i think.



Huh??? Not valid fer a gamer tho...

M changin ma rig below... Bot las yr...


----------

